# Dometic sunroof spline?



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

My sunroof keeps slipping off the metal spline that winds it up and down as its really worn.

Any idea where I can buy one from?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If its a wind up Remis make (made by Dometic) then Leisure spares direct will supply what you need BUT check with them on the phone that the actually have the item in stock. If you do it on line they will happily take your money and THEN tell you there is a 6 week delivery time !!! Had it happen a couple times !!

Andy


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Andy will try them


----------

